# Importing your personal USA car into Mexico - questions



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Buenos dias. I am asking for referrals to anyone who has RECENT experience importing ( Nationalizing ) their personal car into Mexico once their visa status transitions from Residente Temporal to Residente Permanente. I have one more year on my RT visa, and started reading on my "how to" information searches about this process . . . . with that said ( gotta love the articles returned in searches still referencing NAFTA ).
Anyone with recent experience I would appreciate a couple sugestions : 1) Who did you use as the Customs Broker ( _agente aduanal_ ) ? I have been crossing the US/Mex border at Colombia Bridge (Laredo, Texas) with a fairly straight drive down here to San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas - thus very interested in doing the documentation stuff in this area. 2) How difficult was applying for and obtaining a Mexican Drivers LIcense ( I am learning Spanish, yet I am not fluent ).
((( I am too old to "sell" my Jeep then buy another car in Mexico. My Jeep is fully paid for, and I do travel with my two Siberian Forest Cats & small amounts of household goods each trip. My wishes are to continue this living both in Chiapas & California's Sierra . . . until I can no longer . . . "life has a way." ))) 
muchas gracias por tu ayuda y paciencia conmigo . . . con una sonrisa Tony


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

Send an email to [email protected]. It’s a very reputable team, Tim Welch and Jayme Littlejohn, who work out of the Lake Chapala area.

Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

dvinton said:


> Send an email to [email protected]. It’s a very reputable team, Tim Welch and Jayme Littlejohn, who work out of the Lake Chapala area.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you, muchas gracias. You are the only one who responded, whether on expat blogs, OR my emails direclty to brokers "advertizing" online . . . too funny, at my age & experience those brokerages are "not how I would operate & conduct business . . . " grins . . . and thank you again.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

ask for recommendation on the chapalaaaaa forum, many people there got their car legalized by someone posting as playaboy who lived in Playa del carmen and chapala at the time..


----------

